# Vw karmann ghia



## Kdcsatx (May 21, 2008)

Hello, im very new to the EV scene and would love to do a conversion to a karmann ghia. Althouhg i am young ( lets just say less than 20) i am excited to begin. I have started to do research concerning electric karmann ghias, but have mainly come out with only specs. I was wondering wheither or not anyone has any experience with an electric karman ghia and what they did when they first started.
Thank you


----------



## JRK5150 (May 18, 2008)

An electric ghia would be cool! Under the hood it's the same as a bug. The transaxle is the same and thus, commonly available bug motor plates and couplers should work just fine. Getting the motor to work with the tranny is about the most difficult portion of a conversion and with common VW parts, you shouldn't have any problems there. Good luck!


----------



## onesojourner (May 6, 2008)

I plan to do an old vw sometime too. You are heading down a well traveled road with the gia. All the old air cooled VWs are pretty straight forward. You conversion is giong to be the same as any air cooled. The only difference is going to be the battery placement. Good luck and keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## Kdcsatx (May 21, 2008)

JRK5150 said:


> An electric ghia would be cool! Under the hood it's the same as a bug. The transaxle is the same and thus, commonly available bug motor plates and couplers should work just fine. Getting the motor to work with the tranny is about the most difficult portion of a conversion and with common VW parts, you shouldn't have any problems there. Good luck!


 
Do you know what the best motor size would be to fit the ghia trans?


----------



## stevezilla (May 16, 2008)

I'm also considering an electric VW, a type 3 squareback (wagon) for better weight distribution. Does anyone know if this conversion is as easy as the other air-cooled VWs?


----------



## Kreb (Apr 30, 2008)

Speaking of rear-engined veedub conversions, what about one of the old van/trucks? They already had an elevated bed with the engine and storage beneath. You should be able to convert that volume into a bunch of lead-acids. Anyone done such a thing?


----------



## onesojourner (May 6, 2008)

yup there are a few on ev album.


----------



## mja1962 (May 11, 2008)

I am in the process of converting a 1970 Karmann Ghia to Electric. I'm just getting started; my first step is to get the floorpans replaced. I am also deciding which electrical components to use.

Check out our new LIEAA website for more details & links: http://www.lieaa.org

Michael


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

A Ghia is a fine vehicle for a conversion. Can hold plenty of batteries and is a wide vehicle compared to the Beetle. Looks better too. Choice of motor is up to you. Anywhere from a 6 1/2 incher to an 11" Kostov Monster Motor. Or anywhere in between. 
Lots of parts are what you need. 


Here are some sites to check out. 

http://www.karmanneclectric.blogspot.com/ Very good and I have spoken with him too. 

http://inertext.homeunix.com/motortest Simple movie to show concept and testing equipment. Kaylor VW EV kit.

http://public.fotki.com/WAYNEWANG/electric-car-beetle-ev-/ This one is for a VW Bug but could be done with a Ghia. 


I am converting a Ghia and I am hunting for a VW Bus for our second conversion. I have a GE motor like the one used in the Bug in the above link. I also have an 11" Kostov Monster motor for another one if I so choose at a later date. Ghia is first. Ready to build the boxes and install all the components. Just got our charger finished and on line today. 

Pete : )


----------

